# St. MARTEN rental cars



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Going in mid march to Sint Marten - Dutch side.  Any suggestios for rental car company?


----------



## TomR (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll be there in March also. I have been using  Unity (unitycarrental@yahoo.com) for years and have always been happy with their service.  Other local companies are also highly recommended, but I stick with what I know. 
Tom


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 12, 2010)

TomR said:


> I'll be there in March also. I have been using  Unity (unitycarrental@yahoo.com) for years and have always been happy with their service.  Other local companies are also highly recommended, but I stick with what I know.
> Tom



Thanks.  Are they at the airport?


----------



## riverside (Jan 12, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Going in mid march to Sint Marten - Dutch side.  Any suggestios for rental car company?




We just booked with Lesley Bruce at Kenny's.  His email is:
bruce@sintmaarten.net 

He got back to me immediately and his price was a little less than Unity.  Both Unity and Kennys get high praise on www.traveltalkonline.com


----------



## TomR (Jan 13, 2010)

Unity will pick you up at the airport and drive you to their off-site location where you fill out the paperwork and off you go in minutes.  You can't go wrong with either Unity or Kennys.
Tom


----------



## hajjah (Jan 17, 2010)

Stay clear of Ace.  They are a rip off.  A friend rented from them last July and had some serious problems.  I initially reserved a rental from Ace, but got a text from my friend while I was in route to the island to cancel the reservation.  From what I understand, there were many dissatisified customers with Ace.


----------



## 225chs (Jan 17, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Going in mid march to Sint Marten - Dutch side.  Any suggestios for rental car company?



Check out www.traveltalkonline.com  There are about a zillion threads on rental cars. I use Unity  and they have always been a pleasure to deal with


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks to all for posting*

Thanks for the helpful information on car rentals.  It will doubtless save me time, money, and aggravation.  This is TUG and the TUG community doing its thing-a very good thing.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 24, 2010)

Do not go with Europcar! I booked it through Expedia because it gave me the cheapest rates. However, when we got to SXM the van took us to a site just across from the airport, with the sign: Best Deal Car Rental/Europcar, and we were told that their company has a mandatory $8/day liablility insurance. After returning home I checked St. Maarten on Europcar's website, and nowhere does it say that they institute a mandatory daily charge. Our rental agreement shows both the Best Deal Car Rental (NOT!!!) and Europcar logo on top. However, our credit card statement shows that the charge was made by Best Deal Car Rental. 

I don't know what the relationship is between these two companies, but to me it certainly seemed like a bait and switch.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 24, 2010)

Unity was always great to use. Apparently, no rental car companies are located at the airport- they all must shuttle their clients to their particular lot as I remember it. An ordinance or something... loved Unity every time we used them


----------



## ehollin (Jan 30, 2010)

*St. Martin car rental*

We used Kenny's, and it was great.  Pick up and drop off the car at the airport, fair price, great service.  Prior trip we used Tropicana, and the car was really beat up (even more than normal for St. Maarten), and had to fight traffic to the office in Simpson Bay to do the paperwork and pick up the car. I would definitely use Kenny's again.


----------



## Flo (Jan 31, 2010)

We always use Joyce Prince and she is wonderful.
http://princepersonal.com/Personal Car Rentals.htm


----------



## lunarbrian (Feb 9, 2010)

*Rental Cars*

I'll put another vote in for Unity. Have rented a bunch of times, always a good experience.


----------

